# London Swimming Pool Compendium..



## Hollis (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a few minutes on my hands.. so. 


Highbury Pool - packed after work, best gone after 8pm.  

Ironmongers Baths - delightful bath, not to busy, can go anytime in the evening.  Famous sauna, turkish baths included in the complex.  Tea and coffee machine with chairs to sit down in the foyey. £1 reuired for lockers.

Kentish Town Pool - similarly delightful 30m pool.. Go on Saturdays! Its virtually empty.  No tea/coffee machine.  Though plenty of cafes in the surrounding area.  10p or 20p piece required for lockers. 

Please add as appropriate.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 22, 2006)

*For example..*

Oasis Leisure Centre - an OUTDOOR pool located in the heart of London..best in winter, when there is steam on the water.  Packed. Gents changing rooms historically a gay cruising zone. Although personally I've never noticed this.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 22, 2006)

Brixton Lido - Best used in the mornings before it gets to packed, not cheap.

or is this just another Hollis North Londoncentric thread


----------



## lunatrick (Jul 22, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oasis Leisure Centre - an OUTDOOR pool located in the heart of London..best in winter, when there is steam on the water.  Packed. Gents changing rooms historically a gay cruising zone. Although personally I've never noticed this.



I've just started working around the corner - and I've been going to this pool - everywhere seems to be a gay crusing zone according to some people - tbh I guess I just haven't noticed - a friend told me hammersmith fitness centre is the same also - a gym I go to a lot - maybe there's some kind of secret sign which I'm not party to? oh well seeing as I'm straight probably just as well.......

I really like the sound of ironmonger baths - going to have to pay a visit...

Also there's a new pool opened up in white city - which I believe is council run - but haven't been there yet...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

one at end of top of charlton ain't there? well used to be anyway


----------



## Dan U (Jul 22, 2006)

Tooting Lido - 

Europes largest outdoor pool - 90 metres long - refurb'ed changing rooms. Only £2.60 odd for an after work swim - not £5 if your reading Brockwell!!!!

Busy in school holidays, quieter later. open all year to members apparently.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought Brockwell Lido was meant to be 100m long?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 23, 2006)

Brockwell is the standard size.

Ironmonger Row is pretty gay though. Not to the extent of glory holes in the cubicle walls; it is still comfortable for straight men.

Golden  Lane - my favourite indoor one, advertised with slight reluctance!

There is some sort of Lido group / association (found via Save London's Pools) that had the full rundown.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 23, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I thought Brockwell Lido was meant to be 100m long?



no. Brockwell is rubbish compared to tooting.


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 24, 2006)

Crystal palace pool.. 
50 metre Racing pool.. 

One of the best pools in London for serious distance swimmers...  
£3.50 peak time & £2.00 off peak.. 20p for locker (non-refundable)..
I  swim there 3-4 times a week & have found that between 16:00--20:00 are the busy Hours,  Team & private lessons reduce swimming down to only 3 public lanes & sometimes only 1 lane.. (12 people per lane maximum.proper nightmare...)

Its a great pool.. friendly staff....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 24, 2006)

Hackney - um, fuck all, apart from endless empty promises from the council about what lovely leisure facilities the residents of the borough can expect in the very very very very near future, but in the meantime, why not admire the rotting shell that is Haggerston baths, before moving onto the joys of the building site in London Fields lido, averting your eyes from Kings Hall baths where you can share the water with sanitary towels, and ending up admiring the quite magnificent scaffolding that continues to adorn the £36million and rising Clissold baths.....


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 24, 2006)

Serpentine lido, Hyde Park.

Paying during the day but after 6pm is open with no life guards.
Very nice the other night about 10pm.


----------



## zenie (Jul 24, 2006)

I asked this on the other thread - is it definitley ok to swim there after 6?


----------



## boing! (Jul 24, 2006)

are we just talking open air? Theres hampton open air pool, not really london but its a nice pool when its not completely packed (which it usually is  )


----------



## Hollis (Jul 24, 2006)

boing! said:
			
		

> are we just talking open air? Theres hampton open air pool, not really london but its a nice pool when its not completely packed (which it usually is  )




Jesus fucking christ.. .


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 25, 2006)

Was swimming in the Serpentine Lido in Hyde park last night...
Great place to swim..
£3.50.. gets you in.. 
Its basically a ropped off area of the serpentine lake.. with a fenced area for sunning yourself, a small kids pool & a posh cafe attached..
Fresh water, so no nasty chemical eyes..
Good shower & changing facilities (just a little small).
Lots of space to stretch out in the sunshine & lots of really neat people including some of the best boobs i've ever seen..


Brixton recreational swimming pool..
This place is o.k for kids, the old & one day swimmers.. real early morning swimming is o.k but by the afternoon it becomes pretty packed & the water seems to become so clouded from beauty chemical products that its impossible to see where your going & the water begins to taste of perfume.... 
The pool is very shallow & very short in length, so if your a strong swimming you will have reached the end before you have even got into your stroke whilst dragging your knees in the shallow end.. 
The staff are pretty unfriendly & seem to find little time for chat or bantter.
The changing area is o.k. 
would not recommend this pool to any serious swimmers..


----------



## boing! (Jul 25, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Jesus fucking christ.. .



its only a half hour train ride from central london!


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2006)

boing! said:
			
		

> its only a half hour train ride from central london!



 

We aint just talking open air though - check the brief.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 25, 2006)

Acton Swmming Baths - could be a really lovely, old-fashioned baths type place. Unfortunately has cockroaches (I nearly trod on one) and surly staff who didn't deal with my complaint.


----------



## oicur0t (Jul 25, 2006)

According to Sydenham Town Forums, there are two proposals on the cards for Forest Hill baths, a £4m refit of the victorian building, or a £4.5m brand new complex. I haven't been there so I cannot tell you what it is like. afaiaa, it is not open at the moment.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 26, 2006)

oicur0t said:
			
		

> According to Sydenham Town Forums, there are two proposals on the cards for Forest Hill baths, a £4m refit of the victorian building, or a £4.5m brand new complex. I haven't been there so I cannot tell you what it is like. afaiaa, it is not open at the moment.



Lewisham council has closed it, after having the pool on a contract where no miantenance took place for the last few years (i.e. since they last threatened to close it).

Surprise surprise, problems are found (resulting from lack of maintenance, naturally) and it had to close. The more cynical amongst us think this is a prelude to the Mayor Steve Bollock saying "well, I know I promised you the pools would be refurbished, but I'm afraid it simply isn't possible..."

One of the reasons it stayed open was that the roof of Downham pool collapsed and that had to be closed; as a result to mantain pool space Forest Hill got a stay of execution.

The rebuilt Downham pool still isn't finished.

Forest Hill Pools (for there are 2 inside) is an interesting building inside and until last year was pone of the very oldest pools in London still operational. It was well overdue for a refurbishment as due to council neglect the changing facilities had become quite run down.

See, we can do council incompetence in South London too (in case you had been in any doubt...)


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 26, 2006)

Hampstead heath ponds 

there's a women's pond a men's pond and a mixed pond 

the women's pond is located next to 2 beautiful peaceful meadows which are women only so you can sunbathe topless. The water is bracing but at the moment it's so hot that the water is almost warm. 

You can see kingfishers, shags and herons fishing for fish as well as a tern, various ducks, coots, moorhens, sparrowhawks and kestrels. 

There are flush toilets there and ice cold showers, no heated showers, no lockers so don't take anything vaulable if you want to go for a swim.  For safety reasons you much wear a proper swimming costume or bikini.  No food, drinks or vending machine so bring your own food.  tap water available for drinking.

You are not meant to use your mobile phone on the meadows as they are areas of peace and quiet, similarly no radios are allowed. 

the mixed pond is OK but nowhere near as big or beautiful as the women's pond, gets very crowded.

I'll let a man comment on the men's pond as women aren't allowed there


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 26, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> the mixed pond is OK but nowhere near as big or beautiful as the women's pond, gets very crowded.
> 
> I'll let a man comment on the men's pond as women aren't allowed there



I believe it is a queer old spot. Hence why the mixed point gets crowded, I guess.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 26, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> I believe it is a queer old spot. Hence why the mixed point gets crowded, I guess.




a mix of gay men and straight bouncers, bodyguards, stuntmen, boxers etc.

When I last walked past there with a mate who's a film extra she stopped to speak to a couple of stunt men who she knew from film who were just leaving

"oh how did you get on on east enders?" "Oh you know, nothing too exciting, we was on the new james bond yesterday" "oh how was that then?" "nothing exciting, falling out of cars you know the usual stuff"


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 26, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Jesus fucking christ.. .


Barkingside pool: Crap and dirty.

Loughton pool: Small but very clean, nice steam room/sauna included in the price of the swim.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2006)

Archway Leisure Pool - kept at a tropical 30c.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 26, 2006)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> in the meantime, why not admire the rotting shell that is Haggerston baths



  Haggerston Baths was a lovely little pool, beautiful ceiling.  I lived right next to it when I first came to London & I thought I was in heaven, being able to just pop round there for a swim.

Porchester Spa is a lovely old Turkish Baths, near Bayswater tube.  Expensive though (unless you are a local resident) but its good for an occasional all day session with a couple of friends.  Stunning cold pool.

I like Ironmonger Row baths too - nearly everything Porchester has but quite a lot cheaper - the cold pool isn't as pretty but the big tap is very


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 26, 2006)

Best swimming pool was Leyton Baths, the old building where Tesco now stands on Leyton High Rd. It was built in 1930's art-deco style. I spent many an afternoon in there when I was a kid, it used to get packed out and we all had to wear coloured metal keyfobs to take it in turns.

I have just pmd the Ed to see if he took any pics of it.


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 27, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> a mix of gay men and straight bouncers, bodyguards, stuntmen, boxers etc.



I never wanted to put this down in the thread untill some-one else did it first..

But Yep, Hamstead man pond, is well gay & very machismo.....

I used to swim there with my Dad about 9 years ago.. One day these two blokes asked us if we were a  couple. My old man freeked & ended up having a full on scuffle/fight with one of the mincers..
Quite a learning experience for me.....

My dad had swum in the ponds for aroud 20 years, but since then has never been back...' To bloody Gay, with all them muscle puffs ' is what he says!

£2 gets you into the pond.... 

The Lido on Parliment hill Is not to far from the gay ponds & thats well worth a visit....




			
				Hollis said:
			
		

> Archway Leisure Pool - kept at a tropical 30c.


I always find heated pools a nightmare to swim in.. makes me sleepy..




			
				Ms Ordinary said:
			
		

> I like Ironmonger Row baths too



Good choice.. this is a gem.. you can even do lifeguard training in this pool...


----------



## catrina (Jul 27, 2006)

i just got back from budapest and am itching for a repeat experience of the szechenyi furdo.  anything like those in london?

i used to use the pool at highbury, but then at christmas i overheard a man complaining about an eye infection he'd caught from the pool so have been wary of going back!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 27, 2006)

catrina said:
			
		

> i just got back from budapest and am itching for a repeat experience of the szechenyi furdo.  anything like those in london?



Brilliant isn't it? Sadly, I don't think we have anything similar.




			
				catrina said:
			
		

> i used to use the pool at highbury, but then at christmas i overheard a man complaining about an eye infection he'd caught from the pool so have been wary of going back!



Hmm, doubtful. Perhaps his boyfriend had come in it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

catrina said:
			
		

> i just got back from budapest and am itching for a repeat experience of the szechenyi furdo.  anything like those in london?



Nearest thing you'll get is Porchester Spa or Ironmonger Rows.

Porchester Spa is lovely - I organised my friend's "hen" party there and then we went on for Turkish food.


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 27, 2006)

catrina said:
			
		

> i used to use the pool at highbury, but then at christmas i overheard a man complaining about an eye infection he'd caught from the pool so have been wary of going back....?



This sounds very unusual




			
				monkeynuts said:
			
		

> Perhaps his boyfriend had come in it?



Nutz..
Your a monkey !


----------

